# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  yellow tongue flooring

## audrey

hi again,
where we had to lift the slats in the shearing shed, the cheapest option was to replace with yellow tongue.
my intention was to cover with slate, but i am afraid they will crack as the floor is elevated.
anyone got any other suggestions?? half of he floor is beautiful old boards (in the middle of sanding and looking great)
ta
audrey

----------


## TimDavis

Could put timber overlay boards down on the chipboard. Try Carpetworld in Bairnsdale. They're selling local "Wormy Chestnut", it's really just mixed local eucalypt species, but it looks good. About $40.00/sq. metre (supply only). That's assuming you're in Newmeralla near Orbost. Dahlsens sell it too I think.

----------


## dib

Maybe put tile underlay over the yellow tongue ? ( something like $16 for 6mm 1200 x 1800) - not even if sure if thats needed.

----------


## TimDavis

Sorry, that's Numaralla, NSW, not Vic. None the less overlay boards are still an option amongst many other options such as laminate floating floors, vinyl, carpet etc.
If the floor is stable, being elevated shouldn't matter. Are the joists centered at 450mm as they should be, are the stumps and bearers sound? If the sub-floor is no good, the floor itself won't be stable. If it is all good then slate will be ok.

----------


## audrey

all the timbers are sound thank god,
just did not want to have cheap tacky laminate flooring to take away the great look of the other sanded good boards we have in the same open plan space, although looking at the price of real timber flooring it might just have to be the fake stuff
ta all
audrey  :2thumbsup:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Audrey......don't put slate down.  Sure it'll work (provided you cover the particle board with ceramic tile underlay and a bed of cement first) but if you use raw slate it'll weigh a tonne and it won't do your stumps any good at all.  My current house suffered this treatment and all the stumps under the kitchen had failed as a result. 
In your situation, I'd have gone for flooring grade plywood (sand, stained and oiled) but since your particle board is down then consider another surface - such as wool or sisal carpet...even carpet tiles.  The other alternative is to sand the p/board and seal it as it is.  I've lived in a coastal sited house with this finish and it is spectacularily practical to keep clean.

----------


## audrey

cool idea about sanding and sealing the particle board.
i'll try that on a small area to see how it comes up.
ta
audrey

----------


## rrobor

Depends on your budget but if it was up to me I would do yellow tongue then board that over with a floating floor. These come in all shapes and sizes and you can get a blackwood etc. Polished MDF looks like posh porridge, it just misses by that much.

----------


## TimDavis

[.. Polished MDF looks like posh porridge, it just misses by that much.[/quote]
Sorry, gotta disagree. Done properly, particleboard(Yellow tongue) as opposed to MDF, a different product, can come up looking a lot like a cork floor. 
Fine sanded and finished with three coats of 2 pack polyurethane and then given about twelve months for the poly to turn an amber colour, the first impression of many people is that the floor is made of cork. It's a cheap and not bad looking surface.

----------


## rrobor

If thats your thing, be happy with it. Personally I cant stand poly finishes when amber, orange pine and the like. Even the merest suggestion of laying that in my house and her indoors would be talking about who or what moves out.

----------

